# picking out a fixed gear for commuting/track racing



## Derpwerp (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I am a bit new to single speed and fixed gears and I need help finding a good fixie under $500. I was thinking about getting a State bicycle but I always hear bad things about it. I was thinking about use the Crew Bike Co District Frameset, but it only has front brakes, and I prefer to have both. 

If I were to get the Crew Distrct Frameset, how would I brake using front only and not go over the handle bars whenever I descent downhill fast? 

What other frameset would you guys recommend?


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Your legs work well for a rear break when riding fixed


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> how would I brake using front only and not go over the handle bars whenever I descent downhill fast?


You would learn to brake properly, modulating brake pressure so the rear wheel doesn't lift. You should have stopped locking up the front brake in a panic stop when you were about 11. There is no reason a skilled rider would ever go over the handlebar in a stop.

That said, there are lots of good reasons to have two brakes, especially if you ride in wet weather. 

Are you sure you want FG? Have you ridden them? Maybe you want to consider SS instead.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> You should have stopped locking up the front brake in a panic stop when you were about 11.


Agree...




> There is no reason a skilled rider would ever go over the handlebar in a stop.


Unfortunately this is not true. When your bike stops when it hits the side of the car as you pass over your bars and the hood or fender.... yada

I actually skid my front tire with my rear tire floating above the pavement when a tool in a Beemer hung a right in front of me while doing I was doing 23 in the bike lane. Reflexes got my weight back enough to stall the endo until the jerk railed the turn and was no longer an obstacle. It was some close ****. My training was motocross for 10 years, then 15 of MTB sledding.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> There is no reason a skilled rider would ever go over the handlebar in a stop.


Agree. Citing "hitting the side of a car" is disingenuous. Hitting something is not what's meant by "a stop."


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Unfortunately this is not true. When your bike stops when it hits the side of the car as you pass over your bars and the hood or fender.... yada





> Citing "hitting the side of a car" is disingenuous. Hitting something is not what's meant by "a stop."


He caught me being imprecise. I did actually consider that scenario, and should have said "in a braked stop."

;-)


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> He caught me being imprecise.


You're more accommodating than I 

But perhaps I'm being overly critical. For the last 20 years, I've been trying to kill the don't-use-the-front-brake-because-you'll-go-over-the-bars myth passed from one generation to the next with the gifting of the first bicycle. It causes many riders to have really sketchy handling skills.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim said:


> You're more accommodating than I


I know his style, from this and another forum. He's a good guy.



> But perhaps I'm being overly critical. For the last 20 years, I've been trying to kill the don't-use-the-front-brake-because-you'll-go-over-the-bars myth passed from one generation to the next with the gifting of the first bicycle. It causes many riders to have really sketchy handling skills.


I've had a fair amount or those discussions, too, including ones with FG riders who say they need a back brake for extra security in panic stops. No, that's not when you need it. 

By the way, that skidding front wheelie robt57 described sounds like a pretty cool move -- at least to watch.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

One other small point to the OP, who is concerned about what happens when "I descent downhill fast." Descenting downhill fast is not something routinely done on a FG bike, and requires considerable skill and experience to do safely, regardless of your brake setup. Like ascenting uphill slow on a FG, it opens up a can of its own special brand of whoopass. It's fun, but it's scary. 

Long descents are one of the reasons to have two brakes on a FG, not to avoid going over the bars when stopping, but to avoid hand fatigue if you need to drag the brakes for a long time to keep cadence down in a range that allows the joints to stay intact.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I ride my SS in group rides with other bike with gears, and more importantly two brakes. I personally would not use this bike with only a front is pace line situations. Not sure anyone I ride with would like it too mush either. I consider it to be a stupid choice if one was to do so.

Point is, why limit a bike so much as to use one brake. And as far a group riding on the fixed flip flop side, don't do that either. Folks get cranky enough and complain when behind me and I bunny hop over something. I can't imagine the reaction and subsequent anarchy if I was to do a locked rear side braking move.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

robt57 said:


> Point is, why limit a bike so much as to use one brake.


Yes, good point.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Derpwerp said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a bit new to single speed and fixed gears and I need help finding a good fixie under $500. I was thinking about getting a State bicycle but I always hear bad things about it. I was thinking about use the Crew Bike Co District Frameset, but it only has front brakes, and I prefer to have both.
> 
> If I were to get the Crew Distrct Frameset, how would I brake using front only and not go over the handle bars whenever I descent downhill fast?
> ...


Good and fixie for under $500...doesn't go together unless you have lots of spare parts around the house...I tried. You get what you pay for, a couple hundred more and you could have a Wabi Classic like I bought: Wabi Cycles Classic fixed gear bike specs
I looked at LBS, online, researched and asked questions here...settled on Wabi after all this and a phone call got me a little fit advice (after doing my cycling inseam measurement, etc.) from Richard. I love this bike, and the service was great too! 





JCavilia said:


> ...That said, there are lots of good reasons to have two brakes, especially if you ride in wet weather.
> 
> Are you sure you want FG? Have you ridden them? Maybe you want to consider SS instead.


Eh sometimes stuff happens. I agree, two brakes on all my bikes, front does most the work. I added freewheel to my Wabi flipflop wheel and can ride fixed or freewheel. 



wim said:


> ...For the last 20 years, I've been trying to kill the don't-use-the-front-brake-because-you'll-go-over-the-bars myth passed from one generation to the next with the gifting of the first bicycle. It causes many riders to have really sketchy handling skills.


Completely agree!



JCavilia said:


> One other small point to the OP, who is concerned about what happens when "I descent downhill fast." Descenting downhill fast is not something routinely done on a FG bike, and requires considerable skill and experience to do safely, regardless of your brake setup. Like ascenting uphill slow on a FG, it opens up a can of its own special brand of whoopass. It's fun, but it's scary.
> 
> Long descents are one of the reasons to have two brakes on a FG, not to avoid going over the bars when stopping, but to avoid hand fatigue if you need to drag the brakes for a long time to keep cadence down in a range that allows the joints to stay intact.


Totally agree on going fast downhill fixed, I'm working up to it and was really nervous after couple oh chit moments and almost went otb on flats while riding fast...momentrarily forgot to ALWAYS PEDAL. I've already ridden up and down several faster hills and it's not too bad, just have to remember what bike I'm on. :/ lol



robt57 said:


> I ride my SS in group rides with other bike with gears, and more importantly two brakes. I personally would not use this bike with only a front is pace line situations. Not sure anyone I ride with would like it too mush either. I consider it to be a stupid choice if one was to do so.
> 
> Point is, why limit a bike so much as to use one brake. And as far a group riding on the fixed flip flop side, don't do that either. Folks get cranky enough and complain when behind me and I bunny hop over something. I can't imagine the reaction and subsequent anarchy if I was to do a locked rear side braking move.


Agreed, but I occasionally bunny hop stuff on my road rides too. :thumbsup: Always give warning to guy behind me first.

EDIT: I forgot to say that the Wabi is under 19lbs and is not noodley even under my 195lbs.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

wim said:


> kill the don't-use-the-front-brake-because-you'll-go-over-the-bars myth passed from one generation to the next with the gifting of the first bicycle.



It did not take too many years of Motorcycle riding to learn the back brake is actually a lot less useful.

YOU GOTTA use body English instinctively, straighten them arms and get you aRs back behind the fore/aft CG oof the machine. This being near involuntary is what happens the more you get bucked off.  Usually. ;O


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Good and fixie for under $500...doesn't go together unless you have lots of spare parts around the house...I tried


Or unless you shop used and like to tinker -- then you can convert an old bike and end up with good cheap. Find a road/sport from the 70's or early 80's, with a freewheel hub and horizontal dropouts, and you can turn it into a FG with the purchase of a single part (cog), if you know what you're doing.



> I agree, two brakes on all my bikes, front does most the work.


I actually only have front brakes on my fixies, but I rarely take them on rides with long descents. 



> Totally agree on going fast downhill fixed, I'm working up to it and was really nervous after couple oh chit moments


It does take practice. I've been riding Fg on the road for at least 15 years, and I can spin up to 150 rpm briefly when I need to. Pretty smooth, too.

The "forget to pedal" thing becomes instinctive after a while, too. You don't really need to think. I switch back and forth between the 2 types frequently, and it really takes no thought. If I momentarily try to coast on the FG, it just takes a tiny fraction of a second of that back pressure for my brain to switch back to the other mode. When I get on the geared bike, I make it a point to coast after the first couple of pedal strokes, and then shift a couple of times, and then I'm there. It's almost like booting up a different operating system.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> The "forget to pedal" thing becomes instinctive after a while, too.


Yeah, but what about the not forget to not stop pedaling. 

When I first started riding fixed, on a converted 80s Colnago I brain farted on the bike. I was spinning 120+ and crossed a double RR track.
Brain to legs, prepare for bunny hop. Legs to brain, OK. Event horizon
arrives, brain tell legs, legs begin stop and push for hop.... I did not come off, but it mist have been funny to watch me staying on.  Boy it all happened fast, and somehow I stayed on... ;O


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Or unless you shop used and like to tinker -- then you can convert an old bike and end up with good cheap. Find a road/sport from the 70's or early 80's, with a freewheel hub and horizontal dropouts, and you can turn it into a FG with the purchase of a single part (cog), if you know what you're doing...


Yes, that works too and can be very inexpensive, but I prefer riding on modern technology instead of 1" steer tube, quill stem, geometry.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Natedogz said:


> Yes, that works too and can be very inexpensive, but I prefer riding on modern technology instead of 1" steer tube, quill stem, geometry.


I have to say this strikes a chord. I have always used nice SL SLX 531 frames for SS/Fixed. Last year I decided to convert my Custom made in 2000 Carl Strong bike to a SS ala ENO. It was my main geared ride for 12 years until I started building plastic bikes. #1 now is a Scot Addict.

The Custom Frame's 1-1/8 front end, threadless and big tubes and associated stoutness make for a.. well, stout ride. Think of it this way, if you get out of the saddle and grind up to speed frequently [which I find I do], the stiffer cockpit seems appropriate and advantageous. It is for me @ 210 and strong big legs, out of the saddle I can get a quill pretty wobbly. Question is to what end, if it is just to feel better/stouter when you are out there solo, save the coin and go the Old steel route perhaps makes more sense.
Certainly as a start into the realm, better than nada. And you can keep it as you rainy day SS when you do up something nicer should you find you dig the **** out of it.

I enjoy staying out on it for a lot longer than the nice steel SS/Fixies, and find that bit more modern responsiveness make me feel even more in touch with the ground. And the SS thing is really about that IMO. Not that the old horizontal dropout frames are not great, just kind of a better mouse trap with the more modernized frame.

I want to do a plastic ENO SS to see how that measures up. I have a 2005 Roubaix and an extra ENO wheelset I built. And that 10 speed Ultegra Triple mint groupo on it could make for yet another N+1...


AGAIN: If you go horizontal dropouts, DO NOT skimp in the skewers if you go quick release.

I used to use track nuts inside out to get a better grip on the insides of the dropouts in lieu of locking spacers, and good knurled steel QR and never had a slip even sprinting. Good forged/cast quality droupouts and better frame a good choice perhaps.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Attention Moderators: Please change the name of this thread to "The Compiled Wisdom Of The Fixed Gear/Single Speed Forum". Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Attention Moderators: Please change the name of this thread to "The Compiled Wisdom Of The Fixed Gear/Single Speed Forum". Thanks! :thumbsup:


 

OP, where'd you go? Buy anything or test ride anything yet?


----------

